# Sticky  Carrier Air V Manual On-line



## Ghosty

For some of the new guys -- attached below is a pretty detailed link for the Carrier Air V manual.

Oh I know for most of you its months(s)(s) before you will even think of running your Outback A/C -- but then again, for some of us closer to the Equator we wonder why they even put a heater in these things --









But I thought I would just throw this out now so you can save it in the back of your mind for those of you that will fire it up soon and have some problems after its been sitting a while.

(One thing Carrier does recommend is that you kick it over every couple of months just to keep the oil circulating)

Some of us got these manuals with our Outbacks -- others didn't -- but most of the A/C questions the newbies will have in the next few months can be found here.

Having gone through two A/C units in the last 2 years I and Carrier have became quite intimate -- its a great company and the Air V is actually an excellent unit -- the only problem is that the Keystone designers simply used an inferior venting design system within the trailer -- (long story and there has been tons written about this in the past forums so i won't go there but cooling loss is as high as 50% in some of the trailers due to bad conduit procedures)

One thing you might want to check is in a recent survey by Carrier it stated that over 70% of the Thermsitor probes (figure 8 page 15) were placed incorrectly.

Also allot of good info on how this is actually wired.

Carrier Air V ONLINE manual


----------



## tdvffjohn

Ghosty, this is great info. I moved it and am pinning it. It will save some people a lot of searching









John


----------



## sciencejo

What can be done about the inferior venting design system within the trailer? How can I decrease my cooling loss? 
Sciencejo



Ghosty said:


> For some of the new guys -- attached below is a pretty detailed link for the Carrier Air V manual.
> 
> Oh I know for most of you its months(s)(s) before you will even think of running your Outback A/C -- but then again, for some of us closer to the Equator we wonder why they even put a heater in these things --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought I would just throw this out now so you can save it in the back of your mind for those of you that will fire it up soon and have some problems after its been sitting a while.
> 
> (One thing Carrier does recommend is that you kick it over every couple of months just to keep the oil circulating)
> 
> Some of us got these manuals with our Outbacks -- others didn't -- but most of the A/C questions the newbies will have in the next few months can be found here.
> 
> Having gone through two A/C units in the last 2 years I and Carrier have became quite intimate -- its a great company and the Air V is actually an excellent unit -- the only problem is that the Keystone designers simply used an inferior venting design system within the trailer -- (long story and there has been tons written about this in the past forums so i won't go there but cooling loss is as high as 50% in some of the trailers due to bad conduit procedures)
> 
> One thing you might want to check is in a recent survey by Carrier it stated that over 70% of the Thermsitor probes (figure 8 page 15) were placed incorrectly.
> 
> Also allot of good info on how this is actually wired.
> 
> Carrier Air V ONLINE manual


----------



## CamperAndy

sciencejo said:


> What can be done about the inferior venting design system within the trailer? How can I decrease my cooling loss?
> Sciencejo


Your going to have to do better then that. What trailer do you have? Where are you located. What are your ambient temps? What are you getting in the trailer??

All of this is needed information so that we can tell you if it is your trailer or not.

That said you need to inspect the taping job that was done on your ducting. It is lacking in attention to detail in many trailers. You will need to pull the AC main cover and all the duct covers to check the taping and make sure all the hole that should be sealed are sealed and all the ducts that should be open are open.

Update us and we will try to help.


----------



## Rubrhammer

Thanks for posting the manual. It was interesting reading. I learned from it.
Bob


----------



## NC RVer

Thanks for link,
Gonna take a lifetime to read all great
info on this forum!

Dennis


----------



## H2oSprayer

I found that the above link no longer works (at least on my computer). However this one is currently working -->Carrier AirV AC unit


----------



## GarethsDad

Link still works for me using IE. James


----------



## arotundo

Service Manual for Carrier AirV Rooftop Air Conditioning Systems Click Here


----------

